
D-Link agrees to 10 years of security audits - datbrandonkid
https://www.theverge.com/2019/7/4/20682372/d-link-ftc-settlement-security-vulnerability-hacking
======
nullandvoid
'The company is also required to check for security vulnerabilities before
releasing a product'\- bizarre that this had to be added as a clause and
wasn't just the standard

